# What do you guys/gals think about Akitas?



## David Ross (Nov 24, 2006)

One of the breeds my friend said I couldn't have if he wasn't neutered, but I'm sure I could work on him to allow me. They are good in the cold since their coats are thick. They are protective of their territory. I obviously can't allow an akita inu to free roam. I was considering this breed before by my friend had to give me a ton of bad notions this would be a terrible dog. He had bad experiences with a certain akita in the past.

I know in japan these dogs are used in policing, but is it common any of enforcement in the US to use these dogs?


----------



## Sam Trinh (Jul 31, 2006)

i would stop reading the AKC breed profiles if I were you :twisted:. Personally, i have never seen/heard of Akitas doing any type of sport work/ ppd work or anything beyond OB which they are not terribly good at


----------



## David Ross (Nov 24, 2006)

Sam Leinweber said:


> i would stop reading the AKC breed profiles if I were you :twisted:. Personally, i have never seen/heard of Akitas doing any type of sport work/ ppd work or anything beyond OB which they are not terribly good at


PPD? I don't think so  I don't need no stinkin' protection, I have my S&W. Just because the dog can protect me doesn't mean I'd need him. Anyway, the whole reason behind me wanting an intact dog is for 1) training, and 2) possibly breeding, and 3) maybe being a overzealous show off even though it is discouraged. Even if I had a protective dog and bred them, they sure hell won't be given to anyone wanting them for home protection. There are way too many dogs which were bought for "home protection" and end up in he pound.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

<<the whole reason behind me wanting an intact dog is for 1) training, and 2) possibly breeding, and 3) maybe being a overzealous show off>>

I'm not trying to be confrontational, but there is no other way to ask this question than straight out with it:

Is that the reason you are so interested in giant breeds, to have something different and perhaps imposing or intimidating, just to get attention? I'm curious.

DFrost


----------



## David Ross (Nov 24, 2006)

David Frost said:


> <<the>>
> 
> I'm not trying to be confrontational, but there is no other way to ask this question than straight out with it:
> 
> ...


No, the question is very valid. I know giant breeds often have health problems. Currently I've a 71lb malamute. She is cute and everything, does what I want. I think my issue is psychological. Giant dogs give me a sense of nostalgia and make me remember how I used to be when I was smaller around large dogs, or what I considered a 60lb GSD as a pet as a giant animal.


----------



## symeon kazanas (Jul 3, 2006)

[/quote] Anyway, the whole reason behind me wanting an intact dog is for 1) training, and 2) possibly breeding, [/quote]

How can you be interested in breeding a dog when you don't know anything about the breed at minimum?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:-k Big dog, S&W! 
David R, by chance do you have a red sports car?


----------



## David Ross (Nov 24, 2006)

Anyway, the whole reason behind me wanting an intact dog is for 1) training, and 2) possibly breeding, [/quote]

How can you be interested in breeding a dog when you don't know anything about the breed at minimum?[/quote]

I know information on many breeds, nobody can know everything. Its the whole challenge in learning about a new breed as well.


----------



## David Ross (Nov 24, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> :-k Big dog, S&W!
> David R, by chance do you have a red sports car?


heh, if I owned a red sports car here, I'd be dead from a car crash. I own a generic Subaru Outback  I'm wanting to get a larger and longer truck for workin stuff


----------



## Sam Trinh (Jul 31, 2006)

a red sports car -- nice. 


Why would you care about the workability of a dog (if it functions as a working psd) if you don't want it for sport/ ppd or whatever else is generally considered work? If you want an intact dog but are unsure of yourself as a handler, why would you get a breed whose only pronounced feature outside of its fluffy coat is its dominant nature? 

Honestly, the only value \an Akita would have in the working world is its novelty. Whatever breed you end up with (unless you are looking at traditionally used higher drive dogs) will have the same unorthodox value. So just pick a breed based on aesthetic appeal. Personally, Tibetan Mastiffs are nice looking dogs and I guess they live longer than your average large breed....


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

The ones Ive been around were dumb as a rock.

And I cant stand that tail.I once got rid of a female Dutchie that had an Akita looking tail.Should a kept her but I couldnt get over that damn tail.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

i know our trainer was a decoy in a police k9 trial in the 70's that an akita competed in. i don't remember what his impression of the dog was. he has a picture in his office of the dog on a sleeve....


----------



## David Ross (Nov 24, 2006)

Sam Leinweber said:


> a red sports car -- nice.
> 
> 
> Why would you care about the workability of a dog (if it functions as a working psd) if you don't want it for sport/ ppd or whatever else is generally considered work? If you want an intact dog but are unsure of yourself as a handler, why would you get a breed whose only pronounced feature outside of its fluffy coat is its dominant nature?
> ...


Breeding would be fun if I could get in to it. Helping the bitch 2300 to 0000 at night, fun fun fun  Watching feeding, and enjoying the little ones play around in the pen and when they grow bigger.. DOGGIES ALL OVER!! 

There was a old guy in the next city who used to breed akitas. From what i can gather they were protective, but loved kids and people. The guy always brought them to the library(dogs allowed). They were the joy of the very small 800 population city. I'd love to get one of them but the guy disappeared. Al breeds depend on the bloodlines, I'm sure the general akita which people breed hate everyone but its handler, but there are always the cases like the guy and the woman who I received my girl.

I don't like appeal, show is for birds. Show would be good to be a show off, but still for the birds.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

David Ross said:


> Breeding would be fun if I could get in to it. Helping the bitch 2300 to 0000 at night, fun fun fun  Watching feeding, and enjoying the little ones play around in the pen and when they grow bigger.. DOGGIES ALL OVER!!
> 
> There was a old guy in the next city who used to breed akitas. From what i can gather they were protective, but loved kids and people. The guy always brought them to the library(dogs allowed). They were the joy of the very small 800 population city. I'd love to get one of them but the guy disappeared. Al breeds depend on the bloodlines, I'm sure the general akita which people breed hate everyone but its handler, but there are always the cases like the guy and the woman who I received my girl.
> 
> I don't like appeal, show is for birds. Show would be good to be a show off, but still for the birds.


I think you are seriously underestimating the sheer amount of work involved with breeding. You need to find a breed mentor, spend an awful long time digging through and researching bloodlines and pedigrees, have a decent understanding of basic genetic and genetic traits and how they go together in Punnett squares and that sort of thing, talk to a lot of people in the breed who actually know what they are talking about. Then when you finally pick out your foundation, depending on the breed, they'll likely need hips, elbows, eyes, possibly thyroid and heart, and a few other breed specific disorders to be tested for. If you are not going to be interested in competing in a sport like any of the dog protection sports or agility or whatever else, they also should be temperament tested and/or at LEAST get their AKC Canine Good Citizen. An obedience title or three is nice as well. I'm not that into dog shows, but if you might be going down that road (and many others will have good looking dogs), the dog should be titled before breeding. And this isn't even before the puppies are even conceived. Basically, you need to prove that you have worthy specimens who are structurally sound mentally and physically and can do some sort of activity besides just be a pet. You say you don't want a pet, but eh, I think that's what you do in fact want. A nice dog that can run with you, be reasonably obedient, and who looks physically imposing by their size. 

Millions of dogs get put to sleep every year in animal shelters, often because there is just no room. I recommend everyone thinking about becoming a breeder to spend 6-12 months volunteering at a shelter or with a breed rescue. You could help with foster, transport, training, or any number of things. But they show that you are sincerely interested in the breed and not just in lining your pockets. And as for the money, I don't know about the dog protection sport folk, but most responsible breeders make very little money, if any. Someone feel free to speak up for me, but I'd wager most breeders in the protection sports have put so much into equipment and training, they don't make too awful much either. Gas money alone driving to and from obedience practice or to trials or seminars or whatever to title your dog is very high. I don't know, but I think you'd just be happier dropping 50K on a Hummer or a really nice Harley. Lot less effort that way and I think it'd stoke your ego better than a dog.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

David Ross said:


> Breeding would be fun if I could get in to it. Helping the bitch 2300 to 0000 at night, fun fun fun  Watching feeding, and enjoying the little ones play around in the pen and when they grow bigger.. DOGGIES ALL OVER!!


That´s the worst reason for breeding....´cause YOU like little puppies around :twisted: ...the "breeders" who breed dog on this base, find their puppies usually very soon in the rehoming-centers 

*edit: I see Maren beat me in writing a reply, and she explained much better*


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Then there is the "miracle of birth" reason.

I want the shelters to give a "miracle of death" seminar.  Everyone who has ever done shelter work knows all about it and all about the contribution of casual breeders to the 3 million additional dogs who enter shelters every year in this country. 25% of those are pure bred, BTW.

Thank you, Selena, for an authoritative reply from a responsible breeder.

Thank you, Maren.

I think it's possible that the O.P. hadn't stopped to think about what responsible breeding entails, so I'm glad he brought it up.


----------



## David Ross (Nov 24, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> David Ross said:
> 
> 
> > Breeding would be fun if I could get in to it. Helping the bitch 2300 to 0000 at night, fun fun fun  Watching feeding, and enjoying the little ones play around in the pen and when they grow bigger.. DOGGIES ALL OVER!!
> ...


Well from the research, there are little to no Saint Bernards at the rescues I called. Also, I've a person who can be a mentor. they'd definitely get their CGC, and most likely will go in shows maybe a trial here and there. I 'm a big hypocrite when I say show is for birds, because I also want to be in them, heh. money? the breeder I talk with often always says she balances out almost right, sometimes looking a few bucks when a little is done exactly right. It isn't for money. The reason is to give me a long term project to work on which will keep me off the friggen computer  I used to have about 4 dogs, they all died and I never received another then ended up moving away. I had all types of animals :/ A miniature farm on a residence. 

a hummer? how worthless and selfish, I'd rather spread a specific breed happiness. I can be a show off at the local dog show


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Ross said:


> ... Well from the research, there are little to no Saint Bernards at the rescues I called. ....


That's research?

The shelters you called failed to mention the St. Bernard rescues?

Second Chance St. Bernard Rescue, Beethoven's Haven, and many others regularly take the dogs who are surrendered to shelters, foster them, and try to find homes for them. This is true of most breeds, although the more populous breeds are represented by rescues that can't possibly keep up.

Calling a shelter and asking how many of a breed they have is meaningless without researching the rescues too.


----------



## David Ross (Nov 24, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> David Ross said:
> 
> 
> > ... Well from the research, there are little to no Saint Bernards at the rescues I called. ....
> ...


specifically saint bernard rescues yes. They seem to snatch away the dogs from the pound when they get in here, the ones in Alaska anyway. After I decided I possibly want to become a breeder after I have a stud, I done research on dog demand vs in pound. This is kind of odd but there are very few in pound here versus the numbers years ago. The shelter lady said she can't keep dogs in the pound, everybody wants them. Some odd "dog craze" is here, hope it stays the same way forever.


----------



## David Ross (Nov 24, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Then there is the "miracle of birth" reason.
> 
> I want the shelters to give a "miracle of death" seminar.  Everyone who has ever done shelter work knows all about it and all about the contribution of casual breeders to the 3 million additional dogs who enter shelters every year in this country. 25% of those are pure bred, BTW.
> 
> ...


I could personally be the executioner, death dare not try scaring me. I used to break animal's necks which I received I didn't think will make it. An overdose of sedative is easier.

the 25% I'm guessing doesn't include the designer crap breeds like a cockapoo, and rubbish? 

I do and also realize how many dogs are in the pounds, you should ask if I've done any research, I'd say yes. Before I did want to start a specific rescue, but there just aren't enough people in the area which have a much of a specific breed they want to get rid of, find a new home, or leave behind. I do realize what responsible breeding entails, and have a knowledgeable person filling in the blanks and about a certain breed.


----------



## David Ross (Nov 24, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> David Ross said:
> 
> 
> > Breeding would be fun if I could get in to it. Helping the bitch 2300 to 0000 at night, fun fun fun  Watching feeding, and enjoying the little ones play around in the pen and when they grow bigger.. DOGGIES ALL OVER!!
> ...


2 months of puppies is only one reason. Don't assume there is only 1 reason to wanting to breed. How horrible.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

David Ross said:


> 2 months of puppies is only one reason. Don't assume there is only 1 reason to wanting to breed. How horrible.


That´s what you stated... 
Sorry, have seen enough of that kind of litters or working dog litters, not very well thought breeding, and working dog puppies sold to pet homes..after 8 mo. the dogs are for sale or in shelters ´cause people can´t handle working dogs.

You´re do not know what kind of breed you want, you don´t know anything about them and already are talking about breeding ?!?!
:? 
I´m done!


----------



## David Ross (Nov 24, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> That´s what you stated...
> Sorry, have seen enough of that kind of litters or working dog litters, not very well thought breeding, and working dog puppies sold to pet homes..after 8 mo. the dogs are for sale or in shelters ´cause people can´t handle working dogs.
> 
> You´re do not know what kind of breed you want, you don´t know anything about them and already are talking about breeding ?!?!
> ...


Feel free to educate me on what a "perfect" breeder is, there really isn't one. There is best as can possibly be breeder. I said I wanted to breed, however I want to get a stud first, go to the shows, also making sure I examine others and what makes a breed. After I ask others at the show who breed, then I'll do some more research. I'll decide from there. I guess one of the reasons I want to find this cute malamute girl a new home because I don't feel ready to have a litter, and I want to make sure a dog I breed has its championship first. I know this requires showing, I say show is for birds, and I'm a hypocrite. Burn me if you must, but I also don't think she is show material, not do I think she could be considered breeding material. I think also I'd be naive to breed a female, I should be picking a stud first and then researching what makes the breed. I know what makes the breed with malamutes, but I want to get a male over making sure it is what I'm wanting.

I'm fully aware people might return dogs, and hopefully I can screen them best I can to place a match. If they don't want the dogs, then I'll have them returned to me at their expense(write in to contract) and will find them a new home myself.

I want to pick and breed and focus on it. I guess even when I came here I was decided on Saints. As it was mentioned in my first post along with "saints and malamutes". I was making sure there wasn't a different breed which might better suit me. I've spoken to many good saint breeders, which also have mentors even when they're in years of experience. 

Can't blame a person for making sure and double checking there aren't any other breeds which I might enjoy.


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

Blah blah blah...why am I even reading this??? :roll:


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Greg Long said:


> Blah blah blah...why am I even reading this??? :roll:


Because you know what tyranny will emerge if you remain silent.


----------



## David Ross (Nov 24, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Greg Long said:
> 
> 
> > Blah blah blah...why am I even reading this??? :roll:
> ...


I'm no car junky thinking their car is alive living in the garage polishing the cylinders just because I can. Oh, and giving it a girl name, wth.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey David, Good for you for asking questions. Don't be put off if some of the answers seem harsh, Dog People are not mean or rude, just very straight forward, which is a good thing. Keep asking questions & keep reading everything you can get your hands on before you make a decision. 

Finally, David please take a really long hard look at what is required to breed good dogs. Take a look at all the unwanted dogs in the pounds. It takes YEARS to garner the knowledge neccessary to breed good dogs because the goal of a breeder is to better the breed. How can you do that without knowing the breed inside & out, all the various lines, a real strong knowledge of genetics, & a knowledge of problems within the breed & how to get rid of them? You seem like a good person, not some jerk out to make a buck. If I am right about you, you'll hang around & learn, then maybe in a few years you could start breeding super dogs we would all want.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

David Ross said:


> I'm no car junky thinking their car is alive living in the garage polishing the cylinders just because I can. Oh, and giving it a girl name, wth.


Well, that's the problem with your dog's car sickness. You need to treat the car better. Sweet talk it, rub it, call it Christine. This will set your dog at ease the next time she's ready to ride.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> .... Keep asking questions & keep reading everything you can get your hands on before you make a decision. ....


 =D> 

Susan is right; dog folks do tend to speak the truth, and human feelings be damned. A good thing, once you get used to it!


----------



## David Ross (Nov 24, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> David Ross said:
> 
> 
> > I'm no car junky thinking their car is alive living in the garage polishing the cylinders just because I can. Oh, and giving it a girl name, wth.
> ...


I think the car would turn pink and get rid of the competition.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Here you go, David. Good looking dog too.

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=7420041

Looks like you'd have to go to Anchorage to get him, but to be honest, if you went with a good breeder, you'd probably have to go at least that far.


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

David, Don't breed. If you are not a serious dog owner, trainer and knowledgeable about breeding and whelping and vet bills involved in some cases and you are not happy with the malamute you already have owned for some years, then you are not loyal to a dog. How do you know you will be loyal to the next dog???? You sound more like a pet owner who is thinking of trying a lot of things. Usually that is a sign of getting bored easily or looking for that perfect "whatever in your life" the perfect will never come along.

I had a friend (who is not anymore) because I spent over 8 years putting up with her going through dog after dog, she was a puppy lover, then got rid of each one when they matured, used all kinds of reasons to justify it. Most she had dropped at the pound, put down, or dumped on friends and family. One great GSD was put down because she "felt that no one else would give him the care he needed and she was worried about his welfare afterward. CRAZY GIRL. She is still doing it. The last dog I fostered from her was the malamute. She wanted her put down, but I took her. She said she was not cuddly enough, so not the dog she wanted, This was after she allowed her to be bred by one of her male dogs.
I knew that dog from a puppy and took her immediately and broke off the friendship. I raised the puppies and had to watch each one go to a home which was screened carefully and over a year later hate that I had to put the lives of each pup in the hands of an unknow destiny. I swore I would never watch or breed myself after that horrible experience. I found it heartbreaking to see them go. And it is not CUTE in any way, for the female to see her pups go either. There is nothing cute about the whole ordeal. Sure the pups are adorable until they have to leave, then you feel like you did a really selfish and wrong thing if you have any conscious at all.


----------



## David Ross (Nov 24, 2006)

Liz Monty said:


> David, Don't breed. If you are not a serious dog owner, trainer and knowledgeable about breeding and whelping and vet bills involved in some cases and you are not happy with the malamute you already have owned for some years, then you are not loyal to a dog. How do you know you will be loyal to the next dog???? You sound more like a pet owner who is thinking of trying a lot of things. Usually that is a sign of getting bored easily or looking for that perfect "whatever in your life" the perfect will never come along.


I'm probably going to sound like even more of a fruitcake but here it goes. I received my girl Faith at 7 months old because I *didn't* want to go through the puppy stage. After taking care of wildlife for so long.. the feeling gets old. 

I recommend your friend take care of wildlife, it will desensitize her to the baby affect, or she'll forever be in wildlife animal care.

Faith's problems are not related to behavior. They're physical to her malamute breed, and a couple psychological problems with the car. The other problem, me, is I feel nostalgic around large dogs. I just like being around animals which could possibly kill me(body slam? ).. Maybe I should just take care of baby bears without mothers.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Ross said:


> .... I feel nostalgic around large dogs. I just like being around animals which could possibly kill me(body slam? ).. Maybe I should just take care of baby bears without mothers.


There ya go! :lol:


----------



## David Ross (Nov 24, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Here you go, David. Good looking dog too.
> 
> http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=7420041
> 
> Looks like you'd have to go to Anchorage to get him, but to be honest, if you went with a good breeder, you'd probably have to go at least that far.


The specific Saint is not kid friendly. I live near a church, this wouldn't be good. Personally if I had a dog like that it would go to training school. If it bit even a small animal I'd put it down. The breeder I've been speaking to just recently had to put one down which was just like the dog Hercules you linked me, except female.


----------



## Simon Mellick (Oct 31, 2006)

"If it bit even a small animal I'd put it down."

Get a pet rock. You could get one as big as you like, and it should do well in the cold. Find a pet rock forum and flood them with pet rock questions. Down the line, if the rock is up to you standards, you could smash it with a hammer and have lots of baby pet rocks. Write Mike a really nice private message and maybe he could even set you up a pet rock section on this forum just for you. :roll:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Simon Mellick said:


> "If it bit even a small animal I'd put it down."
> 
> Get a pet rock. You could get one as big as you like, and it should do well in the cold. Find a pet rock forum and flood them with pet rock questions. Down the line, if the rock is up to you standards, you could smash it with a hammer and have lots of baby pet rocks. Write Mike a really nice private message and maybe he could even set you up a pet rock section on this forum just for you. :roll:


:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

ROFL...not very "PC" but thank goodness, I´m dutch and don´t have to be :wink:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry, this thread is boring me now.

Simon -- good one 

--closed--


----------

